# lost contact numbers after rooting



## francisedwood (Jan 15, 2012)

if anyone is around to help me please do so soon!

I just rooted a bionic for a friend and after his contacts are all missing their phone numbers. All other information is there like email address and their facebook picture.

I used titianium backup to freeze the "safe" list of bloatware and I don't think any of them are ones that would affect the contact list.

It seems when we call the phone it automatically re-ads the numbers to the contacts.

Previously we weren't using any backup like google or backup assistant. Now we're backing up to google.

I'm not sure if there is anything to do but please help!

tweet me @francisedwood


----------

